# My Father's 1997 Altima



## NISMO-CONVERT (Jun 21, 2002)

Ok Guys and Gals today I spent some much needed time on my Father's 97 Altima. Its actually a 1997.5 Limited Edition Automatic. Since I have had many many cars (not just Nissans) he caught the mod bug from me and we purchased a few goodies here and there over the years. Now that my dad has a "beater car" he can preserve the Alty and drive it just in the summer. Today I installed his Stillen front Touring lip, single SS DTM tip (welded to new engine back Bosal OEM exhaust; nothing obnoxious) and installed his front and rear Sprint 2" springs. This car MAY be up for sale soon because he wants a Supercharged Frontier. Anyhoo, enjoy the pics for now  

-Jason


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Good looking car. 

But you need to cut down your signature to no more than 4 lines or have it be deleted.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

I especially the touring lip. not feeling the wing though probably because it's not flush with the trunk but its cool otherwise.


----------



## NISMO-CONVERT (Jun 21, 2002)

Thx for the compliments guys! The wing is a Wings West piece I ordered through a local shop a couple years ago. It was one of the few wings I liked that was different from the plain stock one, And I will never bolt one of those ridiculous erector set aluminum wings on mine/or family members cars... so for the price I went with the wings west. BTW did I mention my dad is 43 and has a better sound system than I do?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

NISMO-CONVERT said:


> * BTW did I mention my dad is 43 and has a better sound system than I do?   *




what kind of setup is he rockin? what about u?


----------



## NISMO-CONVERT (Jun 21, 2002)

*System*

My Spec V did not come with an Audio Fanatic Package but had a small mid woofer in the rear deck. I added a small Rockford Fostgate 2 channel amp, Pioneer XM ready FLip face CD player and Two Audio Fanatic 8" RF sub boxes side by side.

My father has a new Silver flip face Kenwood CD player with an older Kenwood amp, and a Q-logic bandpass with an Infinity Kappa 10" sub wich hits pretty darn hard compared to my two 8's


----------

